# Animal masks



## Maragon (Sep 27, 2016)

I found several animal masks on sale last year and want to use them in a haunted house but can't think of a good way to use them. Any ideas?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Animal masks can generate some good scares, depending on the type of animal and the setting you use them in. What all do you have? What is the layout of your haunt? We used a pig mask on an actor in a corn maze one year and it got great scares. A monkey or ape mask would be fun in a cage scene. Lots of options.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Having a scene where it looks like an animal broke loose from chains, a cage, etc., maybe with a sign saying something like "Stay at least 6" from cage, the ......... can be deadly", then have that "animal" roaming through the rest of the haunt to surprise guests.
A lot depends upon the mask type and animal ir portrays. Also, it means that you have at least one actor tied up in that role for the evening. If it's a cute mask (read "childlike") then it kind of loses it's edginess.


----------



## aidtopia (Sep 15, 2016)

You could mount them to plaques and hang them on the walls like a hunter's trophies. Add glowing eyes, sounds, and--if the mask is articulated--some animation.

I also have a friend who likes to create characters (and corpses) in the vein of The Island of Dr. Moreau, with human/animal hybrids. Those can be effective in almost any sort of mad scientist lab.


----------

